# Sedona Mudder Inlaw



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone seen these tires?
They look good, only problem is they are only available in 2 sizes


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I've seen pics of them. Had a buddy on fb talking about getting some but don't think he ever got them. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard bracket, m12 wheels with 28" s/w-14" zillas, K&N filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled, Harley muffler.

05 brute 750 26 laws full hmf race series exhaust


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Terminator Knock-off?? - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

